# color pattern ...any one know what this is ?



## Norah (Apr 4, 2012)

This is the funniest color I have ever seen , and with every day she gets more spots ! Peach is an ASPC mare , 4 years old in June . I clipped her 2 weeks ago ( more or less) to treat with lice , she is becomming more spotty , her skin is soft and smooth , theses spots are black hairs . She is a liver Chestnut on her paper . Anyone even see spots like this before ' I treated her with ivermectan paste , powder for lice , and Lavender oil spray , she has no eggs or lice anywhere on her body right now. Also feeding her black sunflower oil , and a oil made for horses skin and coat 20 or so Alpen herbs in a synergy , blend of oils ... would love oppinions she was clipped with a 10 ... so pretty short


----------



## Norah (Apr 4, 2012)

I dont think she is a liver chestnut ... I think she is a dark bay , but what the heck are these spots about ?Dam and sire ...Instant replay, and Animated Animal ...Michigan


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 4, 2012)

To me, clipped, she looks like the big horses do (Quarter and Paint horses) that are roans. She looks like a bay roan, but I'm not sure - I'm already discovering that Shetland roaning patterns are NOTHING like what I was used to from the working horse world.

IF she is a bay roan - those darker spots are one of two things or a combo of both - ... great I've forgotten the one term but it's something like birds' egg spotting (? - or liver spotting) and the 2nd is just darker hair growth where her skin has been damaged. Roan horses in pasture often have LOTS of dark marks on them - from scratching, from nicks and cuts, from bites and kicks etc. Here is a link to a Yahoo picture of a blue roan (black horse with true roan pattern) and the same darker spots...http://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view?back=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.yahoo.com%2Fsearch%3Fei%3DUTF-8%26p%3Droan%2Bhorses&w=160&h=120&imgurl=www.bing.com%2Fimages%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Droan%2Bhorses%23focal%3Dc460f5839649a9d40ddc5e114d5a18d1%26furl%3Dhttp%253a%252f%252f3.bp.blogspot.com%252f_9jr7tboJTaE%252fS9L9l7y_wmI%252fAAAAAAAAADY%252fejdz2FbmuMQ%252fs1600%252fBlueMoon06-02.jpg&size=&name=search&rcurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bing.com%2Fimages%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Droan%2Bhorses%23focal%3Dc460f5839649a9d40ddc5e114d5a18d1%26furl%3Dhttp%253a%252f%252f3.bp.blogspot.com%252f_9jr7tboJTaE%252fS9L9l7y_wmI%252fAAAAAAAAADY%252fejdz2FbmuMQ%252fs1600%252fBlueMoon06-02.jpg&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bing.com%2Fimages%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Droan%2Bhorses%23focal%3Dc460f5839649a9d40ddc5e114d5a18d1%26furl%3Dhttp%253a%252f%252f3.bp.blogspot.com%252f_9jr7tboJTaE%252fS9L9l7y_wmI%252fAAAAAAAAADY%252fejdz2FbmuMQ%252fs1600%252fBlueMoon06-02.jpg&p=roan+horses&type=&no=3&tt=115&oid=http%3A%2F%2Fts2.mm.bing.net%2Fimages%2Fthumbnail.aspx%3Fq%3D4857784605737705%26id%3D81b6def149584107c134744e0f8a1135&tit=horse+that+is+blue+roan+is+black+or+gray+with+white+hairs+mixed+in+...&sigr=16f18qovv&sigi=168g939mr&sigb=11lnkq22j&fr=yfp-t-701-1

Funny, I didn't know Michigan's had roan blood lines... who is Animated Animal?


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 4, 2012)

Here is a link to a bay roan. http://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view?back=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.yahoo.com%2Fsearch%3Fei%3DUTF-8%26p%3Droan%2Bhorses&w=160&h=130&imgurl=www.bing.com%2Fimages%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Droan%2Bhorses%23focal%3D3678d350210493be4f0e67a2a93c6a43%26furl%3Dhttp%253a%252f%252fwww.dawsonquarterhorses.com%252fRoanRangerHancock%252fRoanRangerHancock600.jpg&size=&name=search&rcurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bing.com%2Fimages%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Droan%2Bhorses%23focal%3D3678d350210493be4f0e67a2a93c6a43%26furl%3Dhttp%253a%252f%252fwww.dawsonquarterhorses.com%252fRoanRangerHancock%252fRoanRangerHancock600.jpg&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bing.com%2Fimages%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Droan%2Bhorses%23focal%3D3678d350210493be4f0e67a2a93c6a43%26furl%3Dhttp%253a%252f%252fwww.dawsonquarterhorses.com%252fRoanRangerHancock%252fRoanRangerHancock600.jpg&p=roan+horses&type=&no=2&tt=115&oid=http%3A%2F%2Fts2.mm.bing.net%2Fimages%2Fthumbnail.aspx%3Fq%3D4591384987894397%26id%3D890bfc7fc29c4fca6edd6044e8e69131&tit=dawson+quarter+horses+roan+ranger+hancock+sold&sigr=15jto7iml&sigi=15clg6h29&sigb=11lnkq22j&fr=yfp-t-701-1

red roan - http://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view?back=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.yahoo.com%2Fsearch%3Fei%3DUTF-8%26p%3Droan%2Bhorses&w=160&h=130&imgurl=www.bing.com%2Fimages%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Droan%2Bhorses%23focal%3D3678d350210493be4f0e67a2a93c6a43%26furl%3Dhttp%253a%252f%252fwww.dawsonquarterhorses.com%252fRoanRangerHancock%252fRoanRangerHancock600.jpg&size=&name=search&rcurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bing.com%2Fimages%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Droan%2Bhorses%23focal%3D3678d350210493be4f0e67a2a93c6a43%26furl%3Dhttp%253a%252f%252fwww.dawsonquarterhorses.com%252fRoanRangerHancock%252fRoanRangerHancock600.jpg&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bing.com%2Fimages%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Droan%2Bhorses%23focal%3D3678d350210493be4f0e67a2a93c6a43%26furl%3Dhttp%253a%252f%252fwww.dawsonquarterhorses.com%252fRoanRangerHancock%252fRoanRangerHancock600.jpg&p=roan+horses&type=&no=2&tt=115&oid=http%3A%2F%2Fts2.mm.bing.net%2Fimages%2Fthumbnail.aspx%3Fq%3D4591384987894397%26id%3D890bfc7fc29c4fca6edd6044e8e69131&tit=dawson+quarter+horses+roan+ranger+hancock+sold&sigr=15jto7iml&sigi=15clg6h29&sigb=11lnkq22j&fr=yfp-t-701-1

a red roan QH - notice how the brand shows up (It is a hot brand so yes, the skin was "damaged") http://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view?back=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.yahoo.com%2Fsearch%3Fei%3DUTF-8%26p%3Droan%2Bhorses&w=160&h=130&imgurl=www.bing.com%2Fimages%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Droan%2Bhorses%23focal%3D3678d350210493be4f0e67a2a93c6a43%26furl%3Dhttp%253a%252f%252fwww.dawsonquarterhorses.com%252fRoanRangerHancock%252fRoanRangerHancock600.jpg&size=&name=search&rcurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bing.com%2Fimages%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Droan%2Bhorses%23focal%3D3678d350210493be4f0e67a2a93c6a43%26furl%3Dhttp%253a%252f%252fwww.dawsonquarterhorses.com%252fRoanRangerHancock%252fRoanRangerHancock600.jpg&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bing.com%2Fimages%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Droan%2Bhorses%23focal%3D3678d350210493be4f0e67a2a93c6a43%26furl%3Dhttp%253a%252f%252fwww.dawsonquarterhorses.com%252fRoanRangerHancock%252fRoanRangerHancock600.jpg&p=roan+horses&type=&no=2&tt=115&oid=http%3A%2F%2Fts2.mm.bing.net%2Fimages%2Fthumbnail.aspx%3Fq%3D4591384987894397%26id%3D890bfc7fc29c4fca6edd6044e8e69131&tit=dawson+quarter+horses+roan+ranger+hancock+sold&sigr=15jto7iml&sigi=15clg6h29&sigb=11lnkq22j&fr=yfp-t-701-1

Here is another bay roan - up close I bet you might see more "spotting" in the roan colored coat. The "spots" also won't show in a winter coat - some horses get darker with winter coats and others turn almost white with the "points" - legs, mane, tail, ears or ear tips, elbows and stifles and head - staying the main body color of red (bay or chestnut) or black... http://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view?back=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.yahoo.com%2Fsearch%3Fei%3DUTF-8%26p%3Droan%2Bhorses&w=160&h=130&imgurl=www.bing.com%2Fimages%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Droan%2Bhorses%23focal%3D3678d350210493be4f0e67a2a93c6a43%26furl%3Dhttp%253a%252f%252fwww.dawsonquarterhorses.com%252fRoanRangerHancock%252fRoanRangerHancock600.jpg&size=&name=search&rcurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bing.com%2Fimages%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Droan%2Bhorses%23focal%3D3678d350210493be4f0e67a2a93c6a43%26furl%3Dhttp%253a%252f%252fwww.dawsonquarterhorses.com%252fRoanRangerHancock%252fRoanRangerHancock600.jpg&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bing.com%2Fimages%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Droan%2Bhorses%23focal%3D3678d350210493be4f0e67a2a93c6a43%26furl%3Dhttp%253a%252f%252fwww.dawsonquarterhorses.com%252fRoanRangerHancock%252fRoanRangerHancock600.jpg&p=roan+horses&type=&no=2&tt=115&oid=http%3A%2F%2Fts2.mm.bing.net%2Fimages%2Fthumbnail.aspx%3Fq%3D4591384987894397%26id%3D890bfc7fc29c4fca6edd6044e8e69131&tit=dawson+quarter+horses+roan+ranger+hancock+sold&sigr=15jto7iml&sigi=15clg6h29&sigb=11lnkq22j&fr=yfp-t-701-1

Roan horses were really cool when I was growing up - in a crowd of chestnuts and bays at a roping or cutting or even out gathering cattle, conformation and ability being same or similar - they STOOD OUT and were often REMEMBERED years later.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 4, 2012)

A lot of western trainers don't like roan horses because of that stand out factor (bloopers are more easily remembered, too - LOL). Others love the ones with good ability and develop it to the HILT - Pepto Boonsmal and all of his offspring are good representitives of that (roan cutting horses - really hot a few years ago - don't know about right now).


----------



## Norah (Apr 5, 2012)

we found out what it is extreme bend or spots in sutty colored horses in dark bays and liver chestnuts : )


----------



## brasstackminis (Apr 7, 2012)

I would bet that those "spots" are nothing more than the new summer coat coming in ahead of her regualr summer coat in response to her sores from lice healing. I see this a lot on my horses when they get a bite from another horse before their regular shed. Give her a few weeks or so to shed her winter woolies (will be hard to see since she is clipped) and I bet she will even out. Winter coat looks a different color when clipped then summer coat clipped. If you had a picture of her before she was clipped it would be eaiser to tell her color before you clip.


----------



## muffntuf (Apr 7, 2012)

No Lewella knows the technical name, we call them oil spots and I have a sorrel mare with them. They are permanent, not something that comes in before the summer coat.


----------



## Norah (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes , they are called Bend Or spots.....when the weather improves I will clip again . We got snow today unexpectedly : (


----------



## Norah (Apr 28, 2012)

I did a 2nd clip the other day ...guess what ,still there . bendor spots i guess


----------

